# Caja para parlantes suspension acustica



## Leo Musicorp (Ene 4, 2008)

Tengo dos parlantes de 12 pulgadas de suspensión acústica y quisiera armar con ellos unas cajas de tres vias ( tengo tambien los medios y tweters, mas crossovers) 
  Mi pregunta es: siempre hay que armar cajas infinitas con este tipo de parlantes? se pierde algo de graves en relación a una tipo reflex? es decir, se que la reflex tiene mayor rendimiento y puede aprovechar mas la potencia pero mi duda es que suelo escuchar las cajas bass reflex un poco pasadas de low, me gustaria que la caja fuera lo mas plana posible, porque la quiero usar para masterizar cds y he tenido problemas con cajas poco planas y graves ( que me dejaron los discos muy brillantes por compensacion)  
 Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

que parlantes tenes? . . .

te referis a suspención acustica por el tipo de suspención?

http://www.mhsoft.nl/BassReflexLoudspeaker.asp 

 fijate en esta pagina, ahi te orienta bastante bien que tipo de recinto es conveniente para un parlante . . . tenes que tener algunos parametros a mano . . .


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

hola leo te comento un poco para que te des una idea.
Una caja cerrada es la caja mas simple de hacer y faci de ajustar en cuanto a la ecualizacion, con una excelente respuesta a transitorios. por contra tenes la eficiencia.
al encerrar parte de la radiacion del parlante parte de la eficiencia se pierde.
una caja bass reflex aprovecha la radiacion posterior. y la pone en fase y esta se suma a la radiacion frontal es decir una caja eficiente y que puede tener mayor rendimiento en bajos y menor tamaño que una caja cerrada por contra tiene peor respuesta en transitorios.
si quieras calidad sonora te recomiendo cajas cerradas, a pesar que muchas marcas prestigiosas utilizan los bass reflex. yo soy partidario de que cajas tanto para mezcla 
como para mastering tienen que ser cerradas. prefiero tener menos eficiencia y hacer cajas mas grandes en tal de no deteriorar transitorios.

Algo que se va tambien de tema pero tiene relacion es que los amplificador mas prestigiosos suelen ser los antiguos Clase A de transistores de buena calidad (germanio) fabricados en epocas del 60 al 70. Estos amplificador siguen siendo mencionados por audiofilos y copiados en la actualidad. Por sus excelente calidad y bien asi son los amplificador menos eficientes que cualquier otro de la actualidad.

SAludos.


----------

